# Wie HR-02 Macho leise kriegen?



## proxygyn (15. November 2011)

Ich habe einen i5-2500k mit Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Die Kühlleistung ist beeindruckend. Hatte ich mit Boxed Kühler unter prime 80°C (bei sehr lauten 3200 RPM) sind es mit dem Macho 50°C (bei leisen 900 RPM).
Aber da liegt auch schon das Problem, der Lüfter ist mir bei 900RPM trotzdem noch zu laut, und da 900 RPM die geringste Drehzahl ist wird er auch im Idle nicht leiser - bei 35°C bei eben 900RPM.

Statt 35°C im idle hätte ich lieber einen leiseren Lüfter der dann nur bei Bedarf schneller läuft - wie stelle ich das am besten an? Brauch ich dazu einen neuen Lüfter? Und wenn ja, welchen? Oder kann ich den mitgelieferten PWM-Lüfter drosseln? kann man z.B. PWM-Lüfter von 12V auf 7V drosseln?

Für für Eure Hilfe


----------



## ratmal86 (15. November 2011)

Hey,

am einfachsten wäre einfach ein neuer, leiser Lüfter (Silent Wings, Dark Wings,...). Ein PMW-Lüfter kann man zwar durch Adapter (5V oder 7V) drosseln, wobei dies wenig Sinn ergibt, da er wieder auf ~800....900 (keine Ahnung wie schnell der unter 5V dreht; meist das langsamste, was auf der Verpackung steht) Umdrehungen dreht.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast den Lüfter per Spannung zu regeln, lässt er sich laut CB (bei dem getesteten Exemplar) bis 300 rpm runterregeln. Die Anlaufspannung beträgt 630 rpm. Die Minimaldrehzahl von 900rpm bezieht sich auf die Regelung per PWM. Ist alles hier nachzulesen (KLICK) Der verbaute Lüfter ist sehr gut und ich würde sehen ihn weiter zu verwenden.

Welches Mainboard verwendest du? Guck mal in dein BIOS/ UEFI und schau ob du die Lüftersteurung von Auto oder PWM auf Voltage stellen kannst. Zudem kannst du eventuell noch die Zieltemperaturen o.ä. dort anpassen.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2011)

das einfachste wär die zieltemperatur der lüftersteuerung (falls im bios einstellbar) von 50 auf 55°C anzuheben.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> das einfachste wär die zieltemperatur der lüftersteuerung (falls im bios einstellbar) von 50 auf 55°C anzuheben.



Das lang aber nicht. Wenn der Lüfter per PWM angesteuert wird liegt die Minimaldrehzahl nunmal bei 900rpm. Man muss den Lüfter per Spannung ansteuern um niedrigere Drehzahlen zu erreichen.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2011)

das hab ich überlesen das der lüfter nicht niedriger geht 

man kann den pwm lüfter aber zusätzlich noch mit einem widerstand drosseln. ist nicht die eleganteste methode, funktioniert aber.
gut 50ohm sollten reichen.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Widerstand wurde bei einer derart hohen Minimaldrehzahl bei PWM auch nicht bringen. Er würde dann entweder nicht anlaufen oder mit 900rpm drehen, oder? Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Der Te soll einfach versuchen den Lüfter mit Voltage zu regeln. Wenn das mit dem Board nicht möglich ist eventuell mal über den Kauf einer guten Lüftersteuerung nachdenken, falls noch keine vorhanden ist. Da ihn 900 rpm bereits stören, gehe ich davon aus das ein sehr leises System sehr wichtig ist. Da lohnt sich dann eine derartige Anschaffung.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2011)

bei einer maximaldrehzahl von 1300rpm geht der sicherlich niedriger als die 900. (über einen widerstand)
700rpm sollte mit etwas anlaufreserve möglich sein. 
bis 7V sollte das gar kein problem machen.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Hast du den verlinkten Test von CB gelesen? 

Ich zitiere:

"Maximal arbeitet der 140-mm-Fan mit der unorthodoxen Rahmengestalt mit  1.300 U/min und lässt sich manuell sogar bis auf 300 U/min bremsen. Die Anlaufdrehzahl unseres Modells beträgt ca. 630 U/min bei Regulierung  mit einer externen Lüftersteuerung. Im PWM-Betrieb, welcher ebenfalls  unterstützt wird, resultiert ein Drehzahlfenster von spezifizierten 900  bis 1.300 U/min."

Also im PWM 900 minimal, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Da hilft dann auch ein Widerstand nicht. Der Te soll einfach versuchen auf Voltage umzustellen und hat somit einen unwahrscheinlichen Drehzahlbereich ohne auf Widerstände ö.ä zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2011)

900 im pwm betrieb bedeutet ja nur das er mit pwm steuerung nicht niedriger als die 900 geht.
wenn ich bei dem pwm kabel vom lüfter zusätzlich aber noch die spannung verringere, läuft er auch dementsprechend langsamer.
pwm gesteuert + eingelöteter widerstand.

darunter leidet nur die maximaldrehzahl. das müsste man aber ausprobieren.
ist aber sicher die günstigste möglichkeit wenn man nicht auf die pwm steuerung verzichten will.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Was ist denn der Vorteil von PWM? Ich regel alle meine Lüfter per Voltage je nach Laune mit selbst gestalteten, temperaturabhängigen Lüfterkurven und individuellen Anlaufspannungen von 0 - 12 Volt (BigNG rockt). Das läuft absolut problemlos, ohne Nebengeräusche und mit sehr niedrigen Minimaldrehzahlen.

Warum in aller Welt sollte der TE also nicht einfach auf Voltage umstellen und den vollen Regelbereich der Lüfter fahren?


----------



## schirocco (16. November 2011)

Je nach Mainboard wird die temperaturabhängige Steuerung unterstützt oder eben nicht. Das kann wahrscheinlich im Bios eingesehen werden.

Ich hatte mehrere Gigabyte Boards bei denen das wunderbar funktioniert hat (sowohl PWM als auch Voltage). Bei meinem ASRock (880G-Ex3) kann man nicht-PWM Lüfter leider nur auf einen bestimmten Wert fixieren.

Wenn dir der Lüfter bei Minimaldrehzahl immernoch zu laut ist, wirst du nicht drum herumkommen einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## proxygyn (16. November 2011)

Schonmal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Mein Board ist ein ASRock Z68 Extreme4. Im BIOS finde ich keine Möglichkeit, Voltage für den Lüfter einzustellen. Dort gibt es nur eine temperaturabhängige Regelung oder ich bin blind .
Derzeit ist das niedrigste Level eingestellt, aber das bedeutet wie gesagt bei dem Lüfter 900RPM was mir bereits zu laut ist.

Im Prinzip habe ich ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ein neuer Lüfter oder eine Lüftersteuerung.
Denn wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe ist die 7V-Variante nicht möglich? 1. scheint das laut Jackes555 gar nicht zu gehen, da die Lüftersteuerung den Lüfter trotzdem immer auf 900RPM bringt und 2. habe ich auch nirgends ein solches Kabel zum Kauf finden können (klar, das könnte man auch selber machen, aber ist doch seltsam, dass es das nirgends zu kaufen gibt was ja Punkt 1 bestätigen würde). 

Welchen Lüfter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Der be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm wird oft empfohlen - der passt doch auch bei mir? Gibt es brauchbare Alternativen?
Der Preis ist zweitrangig (auf Preis/Leistung kommt es an).


----------



## Jackey555 (16. November 2011)

Derartige Kabel kenne ich nur als 3 pin Variante (KLICK)

Ich zweifel nur daran ob es funktioniert. PWM legt ja immer 12 Volt an  und regelt die Drehzahl über die Frequenz. D.h. am Kabel liegen immer  kurzzeitig 12 Volt an, dann wieder 0 Volt, 12 Volt, usw. Die Drehzahl  wird dann durch die Dauer des 12 Volt Intervalls und des 0 Volt  Intervals bestimmt. Funktioniert das ganze dann auch wenn auf einmal 7  Volt anstelle von 12 Volt anliegen und wird dann dadurch die Drehzahl  verringert? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln.



proxygyn schrieb:


> Welchen Lüfter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Der be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm wird oft empfohlen - der passt doch auch bei mir? Gibt es brauchbare Alternativen?
> Der Preis ist zweitrangig (auf Preis/Leistung kommt es an).



Das ist ein 120 mm Modell. Ein 140 Silentwings wäre passender. Ansonsten sind das sehr gute Lüfter.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2011)

pwm funktioniert anders, es liegen permanent 12V an und über eine steuerleitung bekommt er ein ein/aus signal.
deswegen auch 4-polig: masse, 12V, tacho und steuersignal.
das steuersignal ist so hochfrequent das der lüfter nie ganz ausgeht. 
der hauptvorteil ist bei der steuerung das sie von den mainboardherstellern günstig zu realisieren ist als die spannungsregelung.

einen pwm lüfter mit geringerer versorgungsspannung zu betreiben funktioniert. hab ich selber schon verbaut.

den widerstand hätte ich ihm lüfterkabel selber eingelötet. so was gibts nicht zu kaufen.
das war jetzt aber auch nur als günstigste möglichkeit vorgeschlagen.


----------



## proxygyn (17. November 2011)

Danke für den Tip Abductee, aber auf die Bastellösung werde ich verzichten. Da kauf ich mir lieber einen neuen Lüfter. Danke trotzdem .

@Jackey555
Bist Du sicher, dass auch 140-mm-Lüfter passen? In dem von Dir in #3 verlinkten Review heißt es: "Die Befestigung am Kühlkörper erfolgt mit Hilfe der bekannten,  zuverlässigen Drahtbügelvariante, wobei die beiliegenden Klammern zu  allen 120-mm-Lüftern kompatibel sind (auch der TR-TY140 besitzt die  typischen 120-mm-Rahmenbohrlöcher)".


----------



## elohim (17. November 2011)

da passen sowohl Lüfter mit 120mm als auch mit 140mm Bohrungen....


----------



## OctoCore (17. November 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> ... aber auf die Bastellösung werde ich verzichten.



Dann steck den Lüfter einfach auf den 3pin-CPU-Fan-Anschluss. Der ist direkt neben dem PWM-Anschluss und regelt per Spannung.


----------



## Jackey555 (17. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> pwm funktioniert anders, es liegen permanent 12V  an und über eine steuerleitung bekommt er ein ein/aus signal.
> deswegen auch 4-polig: masse, 12V, tacho und steuersignal.



OMG, hätte ich mir denken können, aber dennoch vielen Dank.



Abductee schrieb:


> der  hauptvorteil ist bei der steuerung das sie von den mainboardherstellern  günstig zu realisieren ist als die spannungsregelung.



Ob der Hersteller nun etwas weniger Geld investieren muss werte ich für  mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Vorteil. Ich bleib bei meiner Regelung  über die Spannung.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann steck den Lüfter einfach auf den 3pin-CPU-Fan-Anschluss. Der ist direkt neben dem PWM-Anschluss und regelt per Spannung.



Wäre meiner Meinung nach immer noch die beste Lösung den Lüfter über die Spannung zu regeln, den vollen Regelbereich zu fahren und die Drehzahl auf 600rpm abzusenken wenn das MB das hergibt.


----------



## OctoCore (17. November 2011)

Einen Versuch ist es wert. Bei dem Board ist die EFI-Einstellung für den 4 und 3pin-CPU-FAN-Anschluss identisch.
Einfach umstöpseln, die Stufe einstellen, bei der man den Lüfter nicht mehr (raus)hört und den Temperaturgrenzwert festlegen.


----------

